# Glocktober Contest Help



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Gentlemen!

I got a late start on this photo contest, and I was hoping to get some help voting! If you like it, vote it up. If not, thanks anyway!

Yes, it is ponzer04's BatGlock. I stole it. :numbchuck:

https://www.facebook.com/GLOCK?sk=a...andloc=DISABLE&app_data=view-vote,for-4950747


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I was gonna vote, but FACEBOOK is a tool of the :smt077:smt077


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

I can't argue with that.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Here's the entry, if you were curious.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks very nice. :smt023


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you, pic. :mrgreen:


----------

